# www.dlr.de am Wochenende



## Krümel (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe da seit längerem ein Problem mit der Webseite http://www.dlr.de
Werktags öffnet sich die Seite von mir zu Hause aus problemlos. Nur am Wochenende wird die Seite einfach nicht gefunden. Auch der link auf die 
Seite bei Google fuktioniert nicht. Alle anderen www Seiten funktionieren, auch google. Seltsamerweise kann die Seite aber von anderen Rechnern aus geöffnet werden. Nur die DLR Seite geht am WE nicht, und zwar ab Freitag abend bis Sonntag abend. Ab Sonntag abend ab ca. 18:00 Uhr ght sie wieder.
Mir ist das ganze ein absolutes RÄTSEL!

Hoffe, das jemand eine brauchbare Idde hat ...

Michael


----------



## Lord-Lance (11. Oktober 2003)

hm, es ist jetzt Samstag morgen und die Seite funktioniert einwandfrei. 
Falls du Member bist dort, lösch mal die Cookies und probiers noch mal.

Ich glaub nicht der letzte der Fretiagabend bei DLR heimgeht noch schnell den Webserver runterfährt.


----------



## JoKne (11. Oktober 2003)

Jo, hab auch keine Probleme mit der Seite!


----------

